# Will fur grow back from scabs??



## kate&mako (Nov 14, 2007)

HI - I'm new here! I got an 8 week old chocolate labradore and he has the most precious puppy fur coat! The only thing is that he had a small scab on his forehead that the breeder couldn't explain (probably playing with another puppy). Now that the scab has healed nicely the fur that was on top of it has fallen off. Will this grow back? I'm thinking that is should as he still has his puppy coat and is just starting to shed it to get his adult coat. Does anyone know or has anyone had the same experience?


----------



## whimsy (Aug 19, 2007)

In a pup that young, the fur should grow back since he hasn't shed his puppy coat yet. You didn't mention the size or shape of the scab or if you noticed anything on the other pups...but I wouldn't worry, I' sure the hair will grow back.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I can't say for sure since I haven't seen the scratch and you don't know for certain what caused it, but my dog was scratched in the face by a cat when she was about 4.5 months back, and she had some bald patches when the scabs came off. It all grew back though, it just took a week or two after the scabs came off. I put some 100% aloe vera gel on it, but I don't know if that helped or not.


----------



## georgygirl (Nov 28, 2006)

If it wasn't a deep wound and it didn't take too long to heal the hair should grow back. My boston had a bad reaction to pain shots after surgery and he had a very large open sore on his back. It took a couple months to heal, but the hair on at least half of it grew back. Only the part where the sore was the deepest is still bald. So I would say it should probably grow back just fine if it was just a scratch.


----------

